# Case DC-3 battery requirements



## spomed04 (Mar 20, 2016)

I just purchased a Case DC3 tractor, and it is in need of a new battery. The current battery has to be jumped off every time you start it. The current battery also does not have any tags still attached. I am wondering what the cold cranking amps requirement is. Thanks. 
Chris


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy spomed04,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your DC-3 a 6 volt system, or has it been converted to 12V? 

I guess I would measure the size of the battery case (if you have the top cover and tie-down bolts) and buy a battery to fit. 

We had an old DC on the farm as I was growing up.....any 6V battery seemed to work. Of course we didn't have the top cover or tie-down bolts. Baling wire was the tie-down. 

Good Luck.


----------



## spomed04 (Mar 20, 2016)

It has been converted to 12V. Looks like it has a standard automotive battery on it right now.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

That isn't a large engine and the compression ratio is low so any automotive battery that will fit the space will work. If you intend to use it in winter when the temperature is below zero you want a higher capacity battery.


----------

